# Would This Work?



## BigdaddypIrahna (Jan 2, 2011)

If you clean your canister out into a bucket of old tank water then added this to a uncycled tank, would this mature a filter immediately swell as substrate and decor ? Hit me up if anyones try or if it's rubbish , I'm interested to know what would happen


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

BigdaddypIrahna said:


> If you clean your canister out into a bucket of old tank water then added this to a uncycled tank, would this mature a filter immediately swell as substrate and decor ? Hit me up if anyones try or if it's rubbish , I'm interested to know what would happen


Add what the dirty water?

Adding the established media is a good idea. Adding the dirty water will act as an ammonia source but it is not going to speed up the cycle as there will be little bacteria established there.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Yes this will work and speed up the cycle so you can add fish right away.


----------



## BigdaddypIrahna (Jan 2, 2011)

FEEFA said:


> Yes this will work and speed up the cycle so you can add fish right away.


That's what I thought because if there's bb in the sponges and I ring them out in the tank water surely the bb will be transferred?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

BigdaddypIrahna said:


> Yes this will work and speed up the cycle so you can add fish right away.


That's what I thought because if there's bb in the sponges and I ring them out in the tank water surely the bb will be transferred?
[/quote]
What are you planning on transferring the actual media or the water? I think feefa is assuming you mean trasfer the actual media.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeah thats what I thought he ment??? If your plan is to rinse the media in tank water and then add that water in hopes of transfering some bacteria over then no, that wont really do anything other than transfer ammo to the tank.



BigdaddypIrahna said:


> Yes this will work and speed up the cycle so you can add fish right away.


That's what I thought because if there's bb in the sponges and I ring them out in the tank water surely the bb will be transferred?
[/quote]

Media yes, water no


----------

